

A try at making easy animation using GoAnimate ~ Title:"My Lady It's Dengerous" - abionic
http://goanimate.com/movie/0vGchQgHQ7TE/1

======
DonWh
Nice but for personal use only - not commercial use. Looks like you have to
contact them to find out how much it would cost for commercial use (usually
means "not cheap")

